# Attached wrong document type for the Visa Application



## Nick33 (May 7, 2014)

Hi All,

Glad to meet new people in this forum as I'm new to this. 

I submitted the online application for visa sub class 189. After that I observed there are recommended documents that I could attached and while I was attaching one of the supporting documents, I have selected a wrong document type. There is no way that I can edit or resubmit any of the documents that I have uploaded.

I would be really glad to know, should I inform this to the department? By the way, a case office has not yet been assigned as I have just submitted the application.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sanam_28 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey Nick...

I also made this same mistake.. Any update on your end as to how to rectify this?

Thanks,
Sanam


----------



## prattech (Aug 5, 2013)

I'm in the same boat.

Few people suggested me to add extra document in other section and list down errors you made. I was thinking to inform CO once assigned.

I have added the same document again with correct document type. Few people said that CO didn't ask for the explanation when they added same document again with correct type.


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

I also encountered this error last time I uploaded documents. I was going to upload my passport using the travel document in the list but I accidentally uploaded my passport size photo. The only thing I did was re-uploaded the correct document again since it is impossible to edit. I did not inform my CO about this mistake.. just sharing base on my experience.


----------



## sanam_28 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks guys for your response. SO i guess lets leave it to the CO. It would have been ideal if documents were allowed to be deleted/edited.


----------



## crish_mac (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi Guys, I have done the same mistake instead of selecting overseas work experience I have selected Australian Work experience... Please shed the lights on how to resolve the issue.... Do I need fill form 1023... Co has not been assigned yet.... Or should I wait for the CO?


----------



## Kariznin (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi Guys

I was uploading my VISA documents(subclass 189) and I mistakenly uploaded one of my overseas work experience document(relieving letter) under my wife's section.

Will this cause any issue? How can I correct this? Is there a way to inform department about the same and they ignore that document from my wife's documents?

P.S. I have uploaded that document in my section where it has to be uploaded.

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------

